# CAAD9 BB30 issues....



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

So, my third season on this bike approaches, and its happening again.

The bearings are coming loose on my bottom bracket again. I get a very loud ticking noise at the bottom of my pedal stroke, just like the last time. They have been re-set into the shell once already, and set in red loctite by the dealer. Anyone having a similar experience?


----------



## Dihlin (Aug 18, 2012)

Is this the cannondale proprietary BB30 or is it a third party bb?


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bone stock Caad 9-5. All Cannondale parts


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't recall Cannondale made a BB for caad9 frame.


----------



## Dihlin (Aug 18, 2012)

Apparently they do. I bought a new FSA crank and my LBS had to remove the BB30 and made a comment along the lines of "it's a Cannondale BB30, not sure if we have the right tools". After 2008, Cannondale started using BB30 instead of...69mm threads. Anywho...for OP:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/bb30-clicking-217360.html


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Cannondale have had BB30 CAAD's since CAAD 6 in 2001.

Cannondale are the originators and were the chief promoters of the BB30 standard.

The bottom bracket is a couple of pressed in bearings, and I doubt they were ever manufactured by Cannondale. Regardless of whose bearings they are, the proper tool is needed to R&R them.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its always good to know its a problem with more bikes than just yours when dealing with big shops....


----------



## Dihlin (Aug 18, 2012)

Woops, sorry for the misdirect. Thought CAAD9s didn't have BB30's till a little later. But yeah, I had the same problem with a Peugeot...given it was an old ass Peugeot. Hopefully that thread helped!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

fatbastcaad3 said:


> So, my third season on this bike approaches, and its happening again.
> 
> The bearings are coming loose on my bottom bracket again. I get a very loud ticking noise at the bottom of my pedal stroke, just like the last time. They have been re-set into the shell once already, and set in red loctite by the dealer. Anyone having a similar experience?


The BB30 bearings do wear out. It kind of sucks. You can replace them and they are not expensive ($25). Do follow the instructions from Cannondale, or have your LBS do it.

ParkTool does make a good bb30 removal and insertion tool. I have used it on my CAAD10.


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

If those bearings are worn out, Cannondale needs a rethink on BB30. The bike has only got about 2700 miles on it. And a lot of those are on a trainer. I'll be bringing it back to the dealer I got it from in the spring, hopefully they have a better fix nowadays.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

fatbastcaad3 said:


> If those bearings are worn out, Cannondale needs a rethink on BB30. The bike has only got about 2700 miles on it. And a lot of those are on a trainer. I'll be bringing it back to the dealer I got it from in the spring, hopefully they have a better fix nowadays.


2700 miles does seem low. I just replaced mine around 5000 I think.

What crankset do you have?


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the FSA Gossamer 50/34. I'm wondering if the spindle was damaged the first time around with this. We'll find out Monday, when I can retrieve it from my indoor training class. Thanks all.


----------



## crosscat3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have the preload wavy washer in place?? Not having that present will always lead to a crank...especially the Gossamer loosening up.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I just noticed some ticking noise on the BB30 of my CAAD 10 (took out the chain, spun the crankarm), the bike only got 150 miles so far and less then a month old. :mad2:


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sometimes the factory doesnt put enough lube on it.


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought I was the only one having this problem or I was going crazy :mad2: With about 5K miles I guess I oughta think about replacing my bearings. 

To the OP can you please provide updates on how this turns out?

Thx.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Red loctite isn't for press fit surfaces like the BB30. Loctite 609, which is green, is the correct one to use. Needs to set up for at least 15 minutes to ensure it's beginning to cure before re-installing the crank arms. I left mine with the press on it for 24 hours (that is the full cure speed listed by Loctite). Bearings are cheap too, most any bearing shop will have them or can get them 30mm x 42mm x 7mm - 6806 is the part # to reference.


----------

